# Future Classics



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey all,

Just a little thought I had (i know give me a headache lol)

But i've sold my car so as I can get closer to having my own house, and have had in my mind for a while, that when me and the gf are settled, I'd have some kind of "classic" that I could drive round whenever just to drive, and more importantly to detail, and a mini project sort of thing.

But being as that won't be for a fair few years I had a quick think as to what the future classic's that people have as garage queens will be, for example you've got Marks (Viper's) XR2, a few Cosworth's on here, and the odd rare beauty like: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223834

But in 10 years or so there going to be rarer than rare, on a rare day. And the ones people have now are usually low mileage ones anyway, but with today's lifestyles, it's rare to find a worthy garage beauty with low miles, they've usually been ragged once they get to a certan age, and been the moon and back, a few example's I can think of are the mk1 Focus RS, the Clio 172/182's. To me those would be nice to see in a few years kept in A* condition.

I know we've got a few on here with Minimadgriff's (ben) RS, Magpie (dawn's) V6, and Alex225 (alex) Megane.

But what do you think will be a classic, are there any car's that have set a trend, and have been petrol heads poster cars... the 205, Xr2, Cosworth's etc....

I'm rambling abit to explain what I mean hopefully you get me lol

Ant


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You've got to look at what was/is being made in small numbers. Much as I hate to say it purely because they're not a good car the Golf mk4 Anniversary will appreciate soon. 
Focus RS is a given, Mondeo ST200 will start to appreciate soon too, Vectra supertouring too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

4th Gen Honda Prelude 2.2 Vtec. Superb car, superb engine, spaceship dash, 4ws etc.

Very few mint rust free examples around these days. Prices have hit rock bottom for them so will only start to creep back up again.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ant_s said:


> But what do you think will be a classic, are there any car's that have set a trend, and have been petrol heads poster cars... the 205......


What like this one? 










To be honest in 10 years they wont be classics....hell the 106 GTI isnt really deemed a classic...and they are all getting on now.

Problem is there are too many of these cars like the Clio sport and no disrespect to the owners of them on here they havent really done anything that wasnt done back in the 80s with the likes of the 205GTI, Golf GTI XR2/3 etc. The main reason the 80's ones are classics is that the insurance industry made them almost impossible to insure cos they kept getting knicked or written off!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Problem is there are too many of these cars like the Clio sport and no disrespect to the owners of them on here they havent really done anything that wasnt done back in the 80s with the likes of the 205GTI, Golf GTI XR2/3 etc. The main reason the 80's ones are classics is that the insurance industry made them almost impossible to insure cos they kept getting knicked or written off!


The problem is the quantity (and the quality) of the "limited edition" runs, take the Golf anni I mentioned earlier they made 1500 which is far too many for a ilmited edition. Others like the Clit you mention are just fumes in the motoring history imho, they're everywhere.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I was recently thinking this on a long drive. 

I think the series 1 106 rallyes will be some what of a classic. Well I would like to think they could be anyway. 

I Agree with gen 4 VTi lude, I had one and it was great! 

I would also like to think the MR2 could be as well. I know I will be keeping mine until it is a classic!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Tomm said:


> I was recently thinking this on a long drive.
> 
> I think the series 1 106 rallyes will be some what of a classic. Well I would like to think they could be anyway.
> 
> ...


S1 106 Rallye's are fairly rare as are 306 Rallye's problem is they are not appreciated as special rather a low spec 106/306 with no toys.

MK2 Mk1s are pretty spesh and MK2 will be soon enough problem again is there are tonnes of them especially as in the 2000's when Jap imports flooded the market.

Sad but true facts


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I have to agree. 

Maybe they will just fall as classics in my eyes. I miss my old S1 so much but i guess you must have a passion for those cars to appreciate what they are.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I know I will get a haridresser flaming for this but although common as hell I think the Mk1 mercedes SLK will be a bit of a future classic.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Raife said:


> I know I will get a haridresser flaming for this but although common as hell I think the Mk1 mercedes SLK will be a bit of a future classic.


Maybe in another 10-15 years....but thats if the dont all rust to death as we all know about the build quality of Mercs round that era...hell I have lest rust on both my Pugs (88 205 and 93 405) than some late 90's early 00's mercs!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Being a bit biased (because i have one), IMO the Peugeot 406 Coupe (later models with the face lift interior) will be a future classic.

They are dead cheap at the moment (you can pick up a V6 for a couple of grand). Numbers are also falling fast as many of them are being written off by insurance companies (replacing the front bumper is about £1K).

Many owners are now enthusiasts, some are unfortunately modded to death, but there are plenty of untouched ones.

Beautiful Pininfarina styling that still turns heads after 15 years!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I reckon one day mine might be, it's reasonably rare (about 150 cups in the uk and about 250 ff) and a few have been crashed. Lightweight, cheap, fun and basic. 

I would imagine though, any car 20+ years in good condition and original will appreciate at some point. 406 coupe would be good, I saw one the other day and it still makes me smile and comment on just how pretty and understated it is!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

maggi133 said:


> I reckon one day mine might be, it's reasonably rare (about 150 cups in the uk and about 250 ff) and a few have been crashed. Lightweight, cheap, fun and basic.


...is a smidge over 1tonne light?? 205GTI was 875kg


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> What like this one?
> Problem is there are too many of these cars like the Clio sport and no disrespect to the owners of them on here they havent really done anything that wasnt done back in the 80s with the likes of the 205GTI, Golf GTI XR2/3 etc. The main reason the 80's ones are classics is that the insurance industry made them almost impossible to insure cos they kept getting knicked or written off!


This is a good point and I do agree. A lot of today's hot hatches are great but they haven't really moved the game on from the original crop born in the very early '80s as Nick says. Okay, they're better equipped and bit faster nowadays (sometimes  given the extra weight they've put on), but unless they're genuine limited editions or have some uniqueness about them, it's a tall order they're going to viewed in the same light as the pioneers of the genre, even if they are 'better' cars.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Frp. With it's history and story I think it will be easily.

The FRS is a bit meh with me. It has an RS badge but it also has relatively high numbers by volume.

The 172 cup will be the only one if any. And the Clio V6 will definitely be. Infact some insurers already offer Classic insurance on them.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> ...is a smidge over 1tonne light?? 205GTI was 875kg


By today's standards it is, considering the strengthening etc it is. I would love a gti though, one down my road that is begging for a resto and I wanna do it!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The FRP will be gally yes, but I think the only RS Clio to viewed as a sought after classic in years to come will be standard examples of the 182 Trophy imo.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Totally forgot about the trophy Mark. 

Fantastic car and definite classic. The standard 182's are worth very little just now and will only go south apart from the Trophy, even that has went down in value tbf.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

But as numbers drop, the fact it's limited by numbers and had the suspension and seats (and was in a great colour too) will ensure it's regarded highly among collectors I reckon. Problems with the clio is it's reasonably cheap new, which means those who end up with them tend to be those who mod cars to hell and there won't be many unabused cars left


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah the trophy is pretty much a perfect example of a future classic. Like a modern 205 if you will. with the handling being it's party piece and a lovely NA engine. Tripoding, lift off oversteer, all present.

And the 205 gti was hardly rare when it came out.

It's weird that there were 500 Trophys and Frp's yet I see no Frp's at all yet quite a few Trophys around my way and even on my travels. They still tun my head. Beautiful colour Capsicum.

Obviously the Ford is a lot older and more prone to scrapping/Write offs (high parts cost and more delicate bodywork).


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

205 GTi is already an appreciating classic, if looked after many examples are now going for around 10K, a few years back they would struggle at 4K.

FRP will be, not sure on the MK1 RS


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

maggi133 said:


> By today's standards it is, considering the strengthening etc it is. I would love a gti though, one down my road that is begging for a resto and I wanna do it!


Do it dude......My GTI brings the same sort of smile to my face and my motorbike


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

The thing is you cant really looks at what is going to be a future classic you need to look at a hot hatch or a sporty car that you really like and want to resto that way weather or not its worth a lot of money its worth a lot to you.
You'l also have lots of time to research about it and have ideas about what you want to do with it


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

I meant look at the cars you like now and then they will be affordable and in need of a resto when you want to get one


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope that one day my Civic Ek9 will become a classic.

They are pretty rare. They have taken a dip in value lately, but im hoping that by keeping it as original as possible it will gain some value.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad a few people commented on this and understood me. I was thinking along the same lines as a few that, these new car's haven't really pushed the boat out and done anything new.

Yeah the 182 as mentioned, imo is a modern day 205. Something nice and small, with great handling, and being French, in a few years there going to be rusty and need a resto 

I wasn't trying to really think "yeah i'll get one of those because they'll appreciate in value" it was more whether people think there will be classics.

It is a shame now that car's are manufactured in huge number's, even ltd edition's are hardly rare, i've saw most modern ltd edition car's (apart from a FRP, can't remember the last time I saw one of them!)

Also with that scrappage scheme crap, I bet there were alot of cars that were scrapped, meaning less chance's of getting cared for later in life.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> 205 GTi is already an appreciating classic, if looked after many examples are now going for around 10K, a few years back they would struggle at 4K.
> 
> FRP will be, *not sure on the MK1 RS*


A Limited edition Ford with an RS badge? I am sure it will be :thumb: it can't not be. Numbers have dwindled alot from write offs etc.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Another (biased) vote for the Ek9 here :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, i'm sure the FRS will appreciate in value, and a good one will always be sought after. I tried finding one recently that didn't have huge mile's on it but found it hard, so i'm hoping there are a few kept away in a garage somewhere.

The civiv seems to have quite a big following so it sounds a good bet.

Do people think though that car's in 20 years will have the same appeal to them as a nicely kept classic, e.g the ones i've mentioned Xr2, 205, cosworth's, FRP.

Or do you think that because of the amount of number's produced, and the ones that have huge mile's on them - which to me is today's lifestyle's with the high amount of average miles people do, compared to 15 years back. Won't be worth being kept in such good condition, and competitions such as Concours will be for more high end luxury cars?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Slightly older but a Clio Williams?


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

I would have to add the Z3/Z4 M coupe to the list. :thumb:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Just about anything that was the beginnings of a model or a bit of a new idea will become a classic of sorts.
Early Corrado, any Scirocco or Fuego - remember them - for VW. Any of the early 3 series beemers. Audi 80/90 especially the coupe versions. Nissan Figaro, 300zx and the 200sx if you can find one that hasn't been molested and or tuned to death. Maybe an early Celica .... the list goes on and on.
Find something you like the look of, thats not got too many problems and tinker with it!!
Ming the Thoughtful


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Surprised no-one has mentioned the Focus RS500.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cos it's farr too common


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I want a Metro GTi to stick in the garage next to the GTa, but that is because im a weirdo


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

RD55 DUN said:


> I hope that one day my Civic Ek9 will become a classic.
> 
> They are pretty rare. They have taken a dip in value lately, but im hoping that by keeping it as original as possible it will gain some value.


Jordans will also be a classic along with the DC2, In my eyes they will be anyway!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Tomm said:


> Jordans will also be a classic along with the DC2, In my eyes they will be anyway!


I would agree with that.

Finding a good condition/ standard Jordan will soon become difficult.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

andyedge said:


> Surprised no-one has mentioned the Focus RS500.


'Cos it's not _really_ an 'RS500'  and shamelessly tarnishes the name of the Touring car legend that is the Sierra RS500..............as 'The Highlander' rightly said: _"There can be only one"_.

All in my own opinion of course


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_What about the Smart Brabus Roadster Coupe.....?

I might be slightly biased though.....:lol:_


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Paulo said:


> _What about the Smart Brabus Roadster Coupe.....?
> 
> I might be slightly biased though.....:lol:_


SAY WHAT????

No way...well maybe in about 100 years  

****Joking*****


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Right don't shoot me but...

Renault Avantime - sold less than 350 iirc and can be picked up for sub £3k

Renault Vel Satis - big french luxo-barge, not many sold. If you can find a low-miler that a taxi driver hasn't molested to the moon and back


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

BMW E36 328i sport coupe, the one with the bbs wheels


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Ford Sierra Cosworth RS500

In 10-15 years time they will surpass the 75000pound mark.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Corsa b gsi and Corsa c exclusiv.
Only a few were made and I constantly hear about them being written off or crashed

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dannbodge said:


> Corsa b gsi and Corsa c exclusiv.
> Only a few were made and I constantly hear about them being written off or crashed
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


"whit"

Sent from my shocked brain

:doublesho


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Any RS 911.

And the LR Defender


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MEgane R26.R, without a shadow of a doubt.

Agree on the Clio Trophy too.

If they do a special edition of the Clio 200, that will be too.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm - those Renaults might be classics - if they manage to not fall apart.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm going to stick my vote down for the Ford Racing Puma, I really fancy one of these but funds won't allow it yet, hopefully when it is doable for me the prices won't have started climbing and I'll be able to find a good one for not to much money.

If I had 5k spare I'd be going to have a right good poke around this

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201134411999184/sort/priceasc/usedcars/model/puma/make/ford/radius/1500/postcode/dh78tx/quicksearch/true/page/50?logcode=p


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Racing Pumas already seem to be going back up in value...


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> Racing Pumas already seem to be going back up in value...


I Know  hopefully not to high when the time comes to have a look.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

pooma said:


> I'm going to stick my vote down for the Ford Racing Puma, I really fancy one of these but funds won't allow it yet, hopefully when it is doable for me the prices won't have started climbing and I'll be able to find a good one for not to much money.
> 
> If I had 5k spare I'd be going to have a right good poke around this
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201134411999184/sort/priceasc/usedcars/model/puma/make/ford/radius/1500/postcode/dh78tx/quicksearch/true/page/50?logcode=p


Nice low mileage example!!

If I hadn't just brought a house I would definately consider getting that!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Any G4 Edition Land Rover will definetly be.


----------

